# Excellence



## Petra123

Zdravím, jak byste přeložili vlastnost "excellence"?
Z textu, který překládám:
Excellence is doing your best, giving careful attention to every task and every relation. Excellence is an effort guided by a noble purpose...

Napadlo mě "smysl pro dokonalost/touha po dokonalosti", ale hodil by se mi spíš jednoslovný překlad. Pak ještě "perfekcionismus", ale ten už vnímám spíš jako vlastnost negativní.

Děkuju za případné nápady.


----------



## ilocas2

Jednoslovně to asi přeložit nejde. Já bych to přeložil jako *vynikající člověk* nebo *znamenitý člověk* nebo *dokonalý člověk.*


----------



## nimbydimby

Excellence je vyjimecnost. "Vyjimecnost znamena ..." trosicku _post festum_, he?


----------



## Petra123

Nejsem si jistá překladem "výjimečnost". To je pro mě vše, co se vyjímá z normy. To lepší (kde lze mluvit o "excellence"), ale i to horší.


----------



## Tchesko

Narazil jsem také na překlady _výtečnost _a _vynikání_. Žádný se mi nezdá excellentní...


----------



## werrr

Petra123 said:


> …is doing your best, giving careful attention to every task and every relation…


Tohle je svědomitost, ne?


----------



## Ashtad

Čeština je celkem vtipná v tom, že to, co si neumíme takhle pěkně přeložit, tak si jednoduše převezmeme. Vždyť už se běžně používá slovo excelentní nebo excelovat v něčem... Pokud ti jde o překlad, tak bych to přeformulovala tak, abys mohla použít výše uvedená slova... ale nenapadá mě jak 
Ale musím říct, že jsem si pod pojmem excellence představovala něco naprosto jiného, než co se uvádí v tom textu... tohle spíš vypadá, jako kdyby mluvili o nějakém osvíceném člověku, ale i svědomitost by se mi tu v tomhle případě hodila, jak už bylo řečeno přede mnou...


----------



## Tchesko

werrr said:


> Tohle je svědomitost, ne?


 vzhledem ke kontextu...


----------

